# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کسایی که ریاضیشون خوبه

## rezzanr

میشه بگین چرا سینوس ایکس مساوی ایگرگ تابع نیست؟

----------


## Mirrorball

کی گفته نیست؟!

----------


## Zia_alhagh

میفهمم چی میگی اما متوجه نمیشم

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mirrorball


کی گفته نیست؟!


فکر کنم این رو میگه که مثلا برد سینوس در بازه صفر تا 3پی 4 ام  مساوی : صفر تا رادیکال 2 /2 نیس
که برمیگرده به دایره مثلثاتی و...*

----------

